# Unerwarteter Neustart - Nicht von Windows, sondern der Hardware?



## Orbit (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Habe (seitdem ich nen neuen Ram gekauft habe) immer wieder unerwartete Neustarts an meinem mit Windows XP laufenden Rechner.
Habe dann sofort einen Memorytest durchgeführt, der 100% positiv ergab.
Als ich dann den Ram doch vorsichtshalber einmal ausgebaut habe, dauerte es ganze 30 Minuten dann passierte es schon wieder. Ram ist also wieder drinne, Virensuche sowieso einmal ducrhlaufen lassen und den automatischen Neustart habe ich auch abgestellt um einen tollen Bluescreen mit Fehlercode zu erhalten.
Bringt alles Nix, Problem genau wie vorher.
Ohne Vorwarnung startet der Rechner neu, d.h. er fährt nicht runter sondern startet wirklich neu fängt beim Booten an.

Meine Minidump Datei ist übrigens von vor etwa 2 Monaten, d.h. er speichert nicht einmal dort irgendwelche Fehler ab.
Also muss der Feher jawohl Hardwareseitig auftreten, oder?

Jetzt ist die Frage:
hab ich beim Umbauen irgendein Teil geschrottet? (soweit ich weiß nicht).
Oder liegt es daran, dass ich die Ramsteckplätze umgeändert habe (habe das 939DualSata 2, nicht im DualChannelMode laufen).

Prozessor:
AMD Athlon 64, 3500+
Graka: Nvidea Gforce 6600 LE
Rambelegung:

1. 1 GB DDR-200
2. 1GB DDR-200 (anderer Hersteller als bei 1)
3. 512 MB DDR -200

Takt ist richtig eingestellt im BIOS.

Als ich den Ram zum Test wieder rausgenommen hatte war die einzige Änderung zu vorher dass der 512 vorher auf 2. lag und dann auf 3. ... Sollte aber laut Bedienungsanleitung keine Probleme verursachen.

Andernfalls könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es mein Netzteil ist; aber wieso tritt das dann exakt ein, wenn ich nen neuen Ram einbaue?
Ich habe halt zum Einbauen einmal alle Laufwerke vom Netzteil getrennt ( mein PC-Innenleben ist sehr eng und die Kabel nerven halt).
Hab diese Kabel aber auch schon wieder x-mal getestet.

Im Netz hab ich nur die Antworten
Ramtest
Unerwarteter neustart deaktivieren
Netzteil
gefunden.
Wie finde ich raus, ob mein Netzteil schuld ist (also zu schwach)?

Die Neustarts treten immer auf, also ob ich nur Musik laufen lasse oder irgendwelche Grafikaufwenidigen Spiele dabei spiele ist dem Rechner egal.
Die Temperatur der CPU sieht beim Neustart eigentlich ganz harmlos aus (max. 50° C).

So nun die wichtigen Ausgaben von Everest:

```
Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            DDR SDRAM
      Busbreite                                         64 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                200 MHz (DDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   400 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        3200 MB/s

    SPD Speichermodule:
      DIMM1                                             1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
      DIMM2: AED760UD00-500D98X                         1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
      DIMM3: MemorySolutioN BD512TEC500                 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (2.5-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)

  [ DIMM1: 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Modulgröße                                        1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
      Modulart                                          Unbuffered
      Speicherart                                       DDR SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                           PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                       64 bit
      Modulspannung                                     SSTL 2.5
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Speicher Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-4-4-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 166 MHz                                         2.5-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 133 MHz                                         2.0-3-3-6  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Nicht unterstützt
      Auto-Precharge                                    Nicht unterstützt
      Precharge All                                     Nicht unterstützt
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Nicht unterstützt
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Nicht unterstützt
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Nicht unterstützt
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Nicht unterstützt
      Differential Clock Input                          Unterstützt
      Redundant Row Address                             Nicht unterstützt

 [ DIMM2: AED760UD00-500D98X ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Modulname                                         AED760UD00-500D98X
      Seriennummer                                      203B02EDh 
      Modulgröße                                        1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
      Modulart                                          Unbuffered
      Speicherart                                       DDR SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                           PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                       64 bit
      Modulspannung                                     SSTL 2.5
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Speicher Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 166 MHz                                         2.5-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 133 MHz                                         2.0-2-2-6  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Unterstützt
      Auto-Precharge                                    Nicht unterstützt
      Precharge All                                     Nicht unterstützt
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Nicht unterstützt
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Nicht unterstützt
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Nicht unterstützt
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Nicht unterstützt
      Differential Clock Input                          Unterstützt
      Redundant Row Address                             Nicht unterstützt

  [ DIMM3: MemorySolutioN BD512TEC500 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Modulname                                         MemorySolutioN BD512TEC500
      Seriennummer                                      Keine
      Modulgröße                                        512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
      Modulart                                          Unbuffered
      Speicherart                                       DDR SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                           PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                       64 bit
      Modulspannung                                     SSTL 2.5
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Speicher Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         2.5-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Nicht unterstützt
      Auto-Precharge                                    Nicht unterstützt
      Precharge All                                     Nicht unterstützt
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Nicht unterstützt
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Nicht unterstützt
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Nicht unterstützt
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Nicht unterstützt
      Differential Clock Input                          Unterstützt
      Redundant Row Address                             Nicht unterstützt
```

...und as hier kapier ich nicht:

```
Speichersteckplätze:
      DRAM Steckplatz #1                                1024 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
      DRAM Steckplatz #2                                512 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
      DRAM Steckplatz #3                                1024 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
```
der hat die Steckplätze 2 und 3 vertauscht glaub ich...

So ich hoffe das reicht an Infos,
Grüße und Danke für die Hilfe,
Orbit

EDIT:
wo wir grad dabeio sind...
ist es sinnvoll die 512er rauszunehmen? die beiden 1GB sind zwar von verschiedenen herstellern aber sollten ja doch im DualChannelMode tun...


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2009)

3 Steckplätze zu benutzen halte ich für einen Fehler, eine ungerade Anzahl von Ram-Riegeln sind irgendwie gegen die Natur der Rechnerdenke  Und die 512MByte machen den Kohl auch nicht fett, zudem hat dieser schnellere Timings und könnte den Chipsatz falsch einstellen. Also raus.

Ach ja, ein Minidump wird nur erstellt, wenn die Auslagerungsdatei auch die Systempartition ist. Wenn Du also die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine andere Partition gestellt hast, kann es daran liegen. 

Was sagt denn der Bluescreen ? Fehlermeldung/Code ?
Steht irgendwas Interessantes in der Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige ? 

mfg chmee

p.s.: Sind die Rams alle gleich vom Aufbau ? Einseitig / zweiseitig ?


----------



## Orbit (10. Januar 2009)

Also wie gesagt, der Bluescreen wird nicht angezeigt, was für mich darauf hindeutet dass es entweder irgendwo kurzzeitig nen Kurzschluss gibt oder halt dass die Spannungsversorgung temporär einbricht...
Kurzschluss kann man im Innern des Rechners glaub ich ausschließen wenn man die Karre nicht bewegt.
Normalerweise könnte ich mir ne Überhitzung der CPU denken aber die Temperatur ist dazu breim Neustart nicht hoch genug.

Hmm soweit ich weiß sind die Rams alle drei gleichseitig.
Woran erkenne ich (wenn ich den 512er rausnehme) ob das Board in den DualChannelMode wechselt?

Danke für Deine Hilfe und Schöne Grüße,
Orbit

EDIT:
Ereignisanzeige zeigt auch keine Fehler diesbezüglich an...
Also wenn es ein fehler am Ram wäre, würde Windows doch nen Bluescreen abgeben oder?
Letztendlich kann es dann doch nurmehrr an dem Netzgerät liegen... ich schau mal nach was ich da für eins drin hab...

EDIT2:
400W...
Sollte ausrecihen.
Hängen 2 DVD - Laufwerke, eine interne Festplatte, die Graka und das Mainboard dran..

So 512er ist draußen....
EDIT3:
DualChannel scheint aktiviert zu sein:

```
Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            Dual DDR SDRAM
      Busbreite                                         128 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                200 MHz (DDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   400 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        6400 MB/s
```

Waren vorher 64 Bit bei Busbreite....


----------

